# 3032E electrical problems



## Vandrew123 (Nov 24, 2021)

My 3042 e was working fine while moving dirt to fill in around a stock tank. Suddenly, with no warning or sign of trouble, it shut down. No lights, guages or anything. Any ideas?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. A quick check would be to see if the seat safety switch popped out of it holder while bouncing around hauling dirt. That would do it.


----------



## okiefarmmechanic2009 (Nov 4, 2021)

Vandrew123 said:


> My 3042 e was working fine while moving dirt to fill in around a stock tank. Suddenly, with no warning or sign of trouble, it shut down. No lights, guages or anything. Any ideas?


well did you by chance break off a wire underneath the tractor frame any where???


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Sounds like the seat safety switch to me.......


----------

